# 2006 playoffs?



## IndianaPacersfreak31 (Jul 21, 2005)

if this team will have any chance in making the playoffs something will have to change. Like trading jason hart to the milwaukee bucks for brevin knight who can help lead this team defense and offense also if they could sign a cheap well rounded player to helpp in the backcourt with Okafor. Its worth a shot


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

IndianaPacersfreak31 said:


> Like trading jason hart to the milwaukee bucks for brevin knight.


I thought Brevin Knight played for the Bobcats.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

well they are gonna have to do quite a bit more to make the playoffs next season, but they arent far off in like 2 or 3 years


----------



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

Could be dangerous and pinch some wins here and there, moreso then last year. You have to think, if/when Okafor and May control the boards, they get more possession and more chances to score and win games.If they can start running, with Felton at the point and feed guys like Bogans/Wallace on the break (if they are still on the team) they could be decent.

Like I said, you have to like their chances to control the boards, with Emeka, May, Ely, Brezec, etc. At least that is a start and a solid foundation in only their second season and cap room after next year.They will be competitive, once again.It's all you can ask for right now, as a building franchise........


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bernie Bickerstaff has already said they are not signing more than one year rentals this year anyway. They will have over 30 million in cap space next year, plus another lottery selection. They're not going to make the playoffs and will be one of the worst teams in the league but in Okafor, May and Felton they have 3 very talented guys to build a franchise with and pretty soon Bickerstaff will put the right talent around them.

Charlotte still doesn't have use of the full cap. It was 2/3 last year, 3/4 this year and next year the full thing.


----------



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

Their draft strategy is great. Go with guys from winning cultures and from winning philosophies. Its a nice way to draft. Guys that can play the percentages and who have performed under pressure.

I feel that Okafor and May will play together alot. Two decent and solid big men. They will want to control the boards and with this added advantage, its a great way to pinch some wins.

May is a sleeper for ROY......


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

The Bobcats won't make the playoffs in 2006 in fact, their a lock for a top 3 pick in the draft but I do like their draft strategy of picking proven winners from elite college programs. I think they're building a solid core and will probably be in the playoffs in 2-4 years.


----------



## IndianaPacersfreak31 (Jul 21, 2005)

But dont you think they need a franchise player to build around like keith van horn


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

IndianaPacersfreak31 said:


> But dont you think they need a franchise player to build around like keith van horn


They're building around Emeka Okafor. Teams don't always need scorers to build around; look at Detroit.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> They're building around Emeka Okafor. Teams don't always need scorers to build around; look at Detroit.


BB wants one more losing year in order to get one more high draft pick. That guy probally will be more of a scoring type (2/3 easily in my mind).


----------



## IndianaPacersfreak31 (Jul 21, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Teams don't always need scorers to build around; look at Detroit.


 umm you wouldnt call billups and hamilton shooters and they need someone to help take the scoring of his and gerald wallaces back and van horn or a good SG would do well


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

IndianaPacersfreak31 said:


> umm you wouldnt call billups and hamilton shooters


Yes, they're shooters, but Detroit is not built around them. Ben Wallace is Detroit. He makes everyone on his team perform better on the defensive end than they normally would, and single-handedly forces other teams to settle for jumpshots. Without him, Detroit wouldn't even be in the playoffs. 



> and they need someone to help take the scoring of his and gerald wallaces back and van horn or a good SG would do well


Of course the Bobcats need more scoring, but unless they're getting a superstar scorer, they're not going to base the team off one. Players like Keith Van Horn are just role players, and are used to help make teams better.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

With Okafor, Felton, and May Charlotte has a great future foundation. Then add a lottery pick next year. I'm sure Bernie will pick another big time winner. That will give us a great foundation of 4 lottery picks/winners. Then I think after enxt season Bernie may put out some of the money we have on a proven, bigger name player. That should get us in the playoffs come 2006-2007.


----------



## zickzacyballers (Jul 25, 2005)

maby you guys could get the 8th seed i don,t see any higer maby 7th but climing up a scale not bad within 3 years you guys might have a reptation for being a well known 5th seed team in the playoffs i don,t see you pacing the heat in your devision so 5 simes right in 3 years


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I think they are going to have a top 3 pick next season, and pick F Rudy Gay out of the University of Connecticut.

With Gay, their young core (the Connecticut Tar Heels) will look like this:

C: Emeka Okafor
PF: Sean May
SF: Rudy Gay
SG: ________
PG: Raymond Felton

With all that capspace, they will easily be able to fill the void at SG, and fill out the rest of the depth chart.

Could be a bright future in Charlotte.....


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

right now they have

C - Okafor/Brezec
PF - May/Ely
SF - Wallace/Kapono
SG - Bogans/Carol (I reallly like Carol)
PG - Felton/Knight/Hart

My prediction is 24 - 32 wins this season
get a lottery pick in the top 3
30-38 wins in 06-07, possible playoffs depending if they sign a good FA
then playoffs in 07-08

....the Bobcats front office has been doing amazing so far, great drafting, great patience, frist class front office.... this organization will be good for a loooooong time


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

AJ Prus said:


> I think they are going to have a top 3 pick next season, and pick F Rudy Gay out of the University of Connecticut.
> 
> With Gay, their young core (the Connecticut Tar Heels) will look like this:
> 
> ...


You read my mind, getting Rudy Gay would be great for this team.


----------



## IndianaPacersfreak31 (Jul 21, 2005)

nanokooshball said:


> right now they have
> 
> C - Okafor/Brezec
> PF - May/Ely
> ...


 isnt kapono a Sg and they prolly want to have may play center not okafor


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

No playoffs next year. Maybe in '07 after another high lotto pick and used cap space.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> You read my mind, getting Rudy Gay would be great for this team.


na he's gay.........lol jk hes a good fit...i think they need a shooter who can start they shoulda resigned rush


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Jay Williams has been rumored as a possible Bobcat now. I don't think he would help this team get into the playoffs at all but he would fit the one year deal for a player with upside all the Bobcats front office said they wanted.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

no offense guys but u could put michael jordan in his prime with the bobcats and still miss playoffs. just try to get where lakers were last year.


----------



## heat or pacers n 06 (Jul 26, 2005)

I think they should get rid of one of ther f. and get a godd sg


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

theres no way bobcats gonna make playoffs,cavs gonna be goin for 8 seed.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

BenGordon said:


> no offense guys but u could put michael jordan in his prime with the bobcats and still miss playoffs. just try to get where lakers were last year.


uh.... mj with ANY team will make playoffs.... and even if a SG like Redd, Johnson, or Allen went to the bobcats this season I think they'd be instant playoff contenders and would make 2007 for sure (once the rookies adjusted to NBA life).... the only position they're missing is SG and then their roster would be complete (unless they want to get another wing instead of Wallace)


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

2006 playoffs, highly doubt, 2007 playoofs, possibility.


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

They aint going to make it. Aout 2 years maybe 3 theyll be in the playoffs and the second round no frther it will take a while for them to devlope. they just need some more low draft pick and theyll be on there way


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

BenGordon said:


> no offense guys but u could put michael jordan in his prime with the bobcats and still miss playoffs. just try to get where lakers were last year.


Although I highly doubt the Bobcats will make the playoffs this year, if they got a player with half of MJ's skills in his prime they could make a serious playoff push. One of Charlotte's biggest problems last season was team defense, which would be greatly helped by a good defending SG. The Bobcats just have to play to their strengths this season: Causing turnovers, scoring a lot of fast break point by keeping the game tempo fast, and crashing the offensive boards and getting 2nd Chance points.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

BenGordon said:


> theres no way bobcats gonna make playoffs,cavs gonna be goin for 8 seed.



cavs will go higher then that


----------



## vancouvergrizzlies (Aug 9, 2005)

They are still way off the playoffs.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

vancouvergrizzlies said:


> They are still way off the playoffs.


Very true


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

3-4 years i say


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

More like 07 or 08


----------

